# 2 weeks post TT. Need advice



## Tamellen (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm 2 weeks out. Doing good. Does anyone have advice on dos and donts? Vitameins, diets, books to read? I'm also interested in whether to go down the natural or synthetic thyroid replacement route. I've been on synthroid for 15 years. My thyroid came back benign, but very diseased, hashimotos. I'm wondering if now is the time to try Armour? Any advice is appreciated. Thanks


----------

